

Bye bye Kippt, Hello... who? - dmslt

Now that Kippt announced being acquired by Coinbase, the question on everyone&#x27;s mind is what are the alternatives.<p>Here goes the list of my favorites:<p>1. Dragdis: Clean &amp; simple web app to collect and share any kind of online content (links, photos, videos and even selected text)
2. Pinterest: A visual social bookmarking tool 
3. Icebergs: Visual bookmarking tool for creatives
4. Raindrop.io : Smart bookmarking tool for links, photos and videos<p>What do you guys use?
======
kinj28
5\. [http://www.teamgum.com](http://www.teamgum.com) \- simple link sharing
tool - it bundles notifications & reading list along with sharing button right
on the extension. Built for teams - but individuals can use.

------
27182818284
This is the first I heard about this. Was this mostly an acqui-hire for the
talent? I might be out of touch, but I would have guessed their business
models to be pretty orthogonal.

